# Unknown HP notebook wireless driver



## mbzadegan (Apr 7, 2015)

Hi,
I have a HP notebook (Compaq Presario) and its embeded wireless was enable at BIOS settings.
When I boot from last release of FreeBSD it does not report any wireless by
`ifconfig | grep -B3 -i wireless`
How can I Define and Install it?


----------



## mbzadegan (Apr 7, 2015)

```
root@unix:/usr/home/user # pciconf -lv | grep Wireless
  device  = 'BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller'
```
So How can I install BCM4318 driver?


----------



## tobik@ (Apr 7, 2015)

See bwn(4). You also need to install net/bwn-firmware-kmod.


----------



## hukadan (Apr 7, 2015)

May be you should give bwn(4) a try.


-- Edit --
Too slow, sorry for the echo..


----------



## mbzadegan (Apr 7, 2015)

```
root@unix:/usr/home/user # cd /usr/ports/net/bwn-firmware-kmod/ && make install clean
===>  bwn-firmware-kmod-0.1.0 requires kernel source files in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/net/bwn-firmware-kmod
root@unix:/usr/ports/net/bwn-firmware-kmod #
```

Now?


----------



## tingo (Apr 7, 2015)

Read the handbook, install the FreeBSD source.


----------



## tobik@ (Apr 7, 2015)

See this Thread installing-freebsd-9-source.29172 too. Just substitute 9.0 with your FreeBSD version.


----------



## mbzadegan (Apr 8, 2015)

I installed that firmware with `cd /usr/ports/net/bwn-firmware-kmod/ && make install clean` without any errors and then rebooted but still it did't report any wireless device by `ifconfig -a` command!


----------



## hukadan (Apr 8, 2015)

Did you add 

```
if_bwn_load="YES"
```
to your /boot/loader.conf file ?


----------



## mbzadegan (Apr 8, 2015)

Oh my god! I have forgot it.
After adding that the bwn0 device was on the `ifconfig` command report but I get still these errors:

```
siba_bwn0: <Broadcom BCM4318 802.11b/g Wireless> mem 0xd0204000-0xd0205fff irq 20 at device 2.0 on pci5
bwn0 on siba_bwn0
bwn0: WLAN (chipid 0x4318 rev 9) PHY (analog 3 type 2 rev 7) RADIO (manuf 0x17f ver 0x2050 rev 8)
bwn0: DMA (32 bits)
bwn_v4_ucode5: could not load firmware image, error 2
bwn0: the fw file(bwn_v4_ucode5) not found
bwn-open_v4_ucode5: could not load firmware image, error 2
bwn0: the fw file(bwn-open_v4_ucode5) not found
```


----------



## tobik@ (Apr 8, 2015)

You also need to load the firmware. Add this to /boot/loader.conf:

```
bwn_v4_ucode_load="YES"
```


----------



## mbzadegan (Apr 8, 2015)

tobik said:


> You also need to load the firmware. Add this to /boot/loader.conf:
> 
> ```
> bwn_v4_ucode_load="YES"
> ```


OK, After that hint my WiFi LED was turn on and that device virtualed by wlan0 truely but I get these infinite Errors and did not get any IP address!


```
bwn0: RX decryption attempted (old 0 keyidx 0x1)
bwn0: RX decryption attempted (old 0 keyidx 0x1)
.
.
.
bwn0: RX decryption attempted (old 0 keyidx 0x1)
```


----------



## tobik@ (Apr 8, 2015)

Show us your configuration. That is /etc/rc.conf and /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf (don't forget to remove the PSK and SSID from it when posting it here!).


----------



## mbzadegan (Apr 8, 2015)

```
root@unix:/usr/home/user # cat /etc/rc.conf
hostname="unix"
wlans_ath0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA DHCP"
sshd_enable="YES"
moused_enable="YES"
dumpdev="AUTO"
vboxnet_enable="YES"
devfs_system_ruleset="system"
gdm_enable="YES"
root@unix:/usr/home/user # cat /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf 
network={
ssid="xxxxxx"
psk="yyyyyy"
}
```


----------



## tobik@ (Apr 8, 2015)

mbzadegan said:


> ```
> wlans_ath0="wlan0"
> ```



This is wrong for bwn(4). Replace with:

```
wlans_bwn0="wlan0"
```


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 8, 2015)

There is more than one version of the firmware in that port.  Some cards want the low power firmware.  I think all of the ones I've used wanted that.


----------



## mbzadegan (Apr 8, 2015)

tobik said:


> This is wrong for bwn(4). Replace with:
> 
> ```
> wlans_bwn0="wlan0"
> ```


Yes of course.
I had tested the first test with bwn0 and after errors change to Atheros driver for another test.
Those error messages on post#13 for bwn0.


----------



## mbzadegan (Apr 8, 2015)

wblock@ said:


> There is more than one version of the firmware in that port.  Some cards want the low power firmware.  I think all of the ones I've used wanted that.


Is that possible to explain more? What can I do?


----------



## hukadan (Apr 8, 2015)

If you read bwn(4) you will see that they speak about bwn_v4_ucode and bwn_v4_lp_ucode. So you should try

```
bwn_v4_lp_ucode_load="YES"
```
in your /boot/loader.conf file.

-- Edit --
And of course, remove bwn_v4_ucode_load="YES" previously inserted.


----------



## mbzadegan (Apr 8, 2015)

Thanks again, I will try and report its feedback as soon as possible.


----------



## mbzadegan (Apr 9, 2015)

I change to lp firmware on /boot/loader.conf  and now this is my `dmesg | grep bwn` command:

```
siba_bwn0: <Broadcom BCM4318 802.11b/g Wireless> mem 0xd0204000-0xd0205fff irq 20 at device 2.0 on pci5
bwn0 on siba_bwn0
bwn0: WLAN (chipid 0x4318 rev 9) PHY (analog 3 type 2 rev 7) RADIO (manuf 0x17f ver 0x2050 rev 8)
bwn0: DMA (32 bits)
bwn_v4_ucode5: could not load firmware image, error 2
bwn0: the fw file(bwn_v4_ucode5) not found
bwn-open_v4_ucode5: could not load firmware image, error 2
bwn0: the fw file(bwn-open_v4_ucode5) not found
```
It seems that ucode5 must be founded.


----------



## hukadan (Apr 9, 2015)

Hi,
I found an old french post that basically says that the firmware might not be loaded properly. So the following is not the solution for sure but it is worth the try. In your terminal :

```
# kldload bwn_v4_ucode
# ifconfig wlan0 up
```
and report the output. Try also with the second module (bwn_v4_lp_ucode) if the first one does not work. That's a shot in the dark though and it might not solve your problem.


----------



## mbzadegan (Apr 10, 2015)

I tested but the result never changes. I think I should be find the ucode5 firmware.


----------



## hukadan (Apr 10, 2015)

Hi mbzadegan,

After reading carefully all the previous post and a little searching on the internet, I think tobik was right : the *bwn_v4_ucode* seems to be the right one (see this post where this module is used for the same interface as yours)

I know that using it, you got the following errors :

```
bwn0: RX decryption attempted (old 0 keyidx 0x1)
```
but according to that post, it is harmless since bwn(4) does not support hardware cryptography (I have to trust the poster on that one, but his name is on the bottom of the bwn(4) man so I think he knows better). And on the other hand you did not get any

```
bwn_v4_ucode5: could not load firmware image, error 2
bwn0: the fw file(bwn_v4_ucode5) not found
bwn-open_v4_ucode5: could not load firmware image, error 2
bwn0: the fw file(bwn-open_v4_ucode5) not found
```
Or at least, you did not tell us.

So let's do it by the numbers and put the state of your computer back as it was after tobik's post. First, in your /boot/loader.conf file :

```
if_bwn_load="YES"
bwn_v4_ucode_load="YES"
```

Do not forget to use bwn(4) in your /etc/rc.conf file :

```
wlans_bwn0="wlan0"
```
After restarting your computer, please show us these two files in your next post along with the result of the following command :

`# kldstat
# ifconfig
# dmesg`

For `dmesg` give us all messages concerning your wireless interface. For `ifconfig` show us all the interfaces.


----------



## mbzadegan (Apr 11, 2015)

At the first I Thanks *hukadan.*
This is your code:

```
Id Refs Address  Size  Name
 1  21 0xc0400000 13a35fc  kernel
 2  1 0xc17a4000 399b4  if_bwn.ko
 3  2 0xc17de000 9ecc  siba_bwn.ko
 4  3 0xc17e8000 3ebf0  vboxdrv.ko
 5  1 0xc1827000 2b8fc  bwn_v4_ucode.ko
 6  2 0xc5da9000 5000  vboxnetflt.ko
 7  2 0xc5d91000 d000  netgraph.ko
 8  1 0xc5ace000 4000  ng_ether.ko
 9  1 0xc5dbc000 6000  vboxnetadp.ko
rl0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
   options=2008<VLAN_MTU,WOL_MAGIC>
   ether 00:16:36:05:f1:e9
   nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
   media: Ethernet autoselect (none)
   status: no carrier
bwn0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 2290
   ether 00:14:a5:63:39:e5
   nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
   media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect mode 11g
   status: associated
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
   options=600003<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,RXCSUM_IPV6,TXCSUM_IPV6>
   inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128
   inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x3
   inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
   nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
wlan0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
   ether 00:14:a5:63:39:e5
   nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
   media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect (autoselect)
   status: no carrier
   ssid "" channel 7 (2442 MHz 11g)
   country US authmode WPA1+WPA2/802.11i privacy MIXED deftxkey UNDEF
   txpower 30 bmiss 7 scanvalid 60 bgscan bgscanintvl 300 bgscanidle 250
   roam:rssi 7 roam:rate 5 protmode CTS wme roaming MANUAL bintval 0
Copyright (c) 1992-2014 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
   The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE #0 r274401: Tue Nov 11 22:51:51 UTC 2014
  root@releng1.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC i386
FreeBSD clang version 3.4.1 (tags/RELEASE_34/dot1-final 208032) 20140512
CPU: AMD Turion(tm) 64 Mobile Technology ML-32 (1790.87-MHz 686-class CPU)
  Origin = "AuthenticAMD"  Id = 0x20f42  Family = 0xf  Model = 0x24  Stepping = 2
  Features=0x78bfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2>
  Features2=0x1<SSE3>
  AMD Features=0xe2500800<SYSCALL,NX,MMX+,FFXSR,LM,3DNow!+,3DNow!>
  AMD Features2=0x1<LAHF>
real memory  = 1073741824 (1024 MB)
avail memory = 958566400 (914 MB)
Event timer "LAPIC" quality 400
ACPI APIC Table: <PTLTD     3091  >
ioapic0 <Version 2.1> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
kbd1 at kbdmux0
random: <Software, Yarrow> initialized
acpi0: <HP 3091> on motherboard
acpi0: Overriding SCI from IRQ 9 to IRQ 21
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
acpi0: reservation of 0, 1000 (3) failed
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x71 irq 8 on acpi0
Event timer "RTC" frequency 32768 Hz quality 0
attimer0: <AT timer> port 0x40-0x43 irq 0 on acpi0
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
attimer0: Can't map interrupt.
Timecounter "ACPI-safe" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 850
acpi_timer0: <32-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x8008-0x800b on acpi0
acpi_ec0: <Embedded Controller: GPE 0x18> port 0x62,0x66 on acpi0
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
acpi_button1: <Sleep Button> on acpi0
acpi_lid0: <Control Method Lid Switch> on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 1.0 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0x9000-0x90ff mem 0xd4000000-0xd7ffffff,0xd0100000-0xd010ffff irq 17 at device 5.0 on pci1
vgapci0: Boot video device
ohci0: <ATI SB400 USB Controller> mem 0xd0000000-0xd0000fff irq 19 at device 19.0 on pci0
usbus0 on ohci0
ohci1: <ATI SB400 USB Controller> mem 0xd0001000-0xd0001fff irq 19 at device 19.1 on pci0
usbus1 on ohci1
ehci0: <ATI SB400 USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xd0002000-0xd0002fff irq 19 at device 19.2 on pci0
usbus2: EHCI version 1.0
usbus2 on ehci0
atapci0: <ATI IXP400 UDMA133 controller> port 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6,0x170-0x177,0x376,0x8410-0x841f at device 20.1 on pci0
ata0: <ATA channel> at channel 0 on atapci0
ata1: <ATA channel> at channel 1 on atapci0
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 20.3 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 20.4 on pci0
pci5: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
rl0: <RealTek 8139 10/100BaseTX> port 0xa000-0xa0ff mem 0xd0208000-0xd02080ff irq 18 at device 0.0 on pci5
miibus0: <MII bus> on rl0
rlphy0: <RealTek internal media interface> PHY 0 on miibus0
rlphy0:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, auto
rl0: Ethernet address: 00:16:36:05:f1:e9
siba_bwn0: <Broadcom BCM4318 802.11b/g Wireless> mem 0xd0204000-0xd0205fff irq 20 at device 2.0 on pci5
bwn0 on siba_bwn0
bwn0: WLAN (chipid 0x4318 rev 9) PHY (analog 3 type 2 rev 7) RADIO (manuf 0x17f ver 0x2050 rev 8)
bwn0: DMA (32 bits)
cbb0: <TI6411 PCI-CardBus Bridge> at device 9.0 on pci5
cardbus0: <CardBus bus> on cbb0
pccard0: <16-bit PCCard bus> on cbb0
pci5: <serial bus, FireWire> at device 9.2 (no driver attached)
pci5: <mass storage> at device 9.3 (no driver attached)
sdhci_pci0: <TI XX21/XX11 SD> mem 0xd0209400-0xd02094ff,0xd0209000-0xd02090ff,0xd0208400-0xd02084ff irq 17 at device 9.4 on pci5
sdhci_pci0: 3 slot(s) allocated
pci0: <multimedia, audio> at device 20.5 (no driver attached)
pci0: <simple comms, generic modem> at device 20.6 (no driver attached)
acpi_tz0: <Thermal Zone> on acpi0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: <PS/2 Mouse> irq 12 on atkbdc0
psm0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: model IntelliMouse, device ID 3
acpi_acad0: <AC Adapter> on acpi0
battery0: <ACPI Control Method Battery> on acpi0
pmtimer0 on isa0
orm0: <ISA Option ROMs> at iomem 0xc0000-0xcffff,0xd0000-0xd0fff,0xdc000-0xdffff,0xe0000-0xe3fff pnpid ORM0000 on isa0
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
ppc0: parallel port not found.
acpi_throttle0: <ACPI CPU Throttling> on cpu0
powernow0: <PowerNow! K8> on cpu0
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
random: unblocking device.
usbus0: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus1: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus2: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
ugen1.1: <ATI> at usbus1
uhub0: <ATI OHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
ugen0.1: <ATI> at usbus0
uhub1: <ATI OHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
ugen2.1: <ATI> at usbus2
uhub2: <ATI EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus2
ada0 at ata0 bus 0 scbus0 target 0 lun 0
ada0: <IC25N080ATMR04-0 MO4OAD5A> ATA-6 device
ada0: Serial Number MRG41YK7GTRB9H
ada0: 100.000MB/s transferscd0 at ata1 bus 0 scbus1 target 0 lun 0
cd0: <MATSHITA UJ-840D 1.02> Removable CD-ROM SCSI-0 device
cd0: 16.700MB/s transfers (WDMA2, ATAPI 12bytes, PIO 65534bytes)
cd0: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present
 (UDMA5, PIO 8192bytes)
ada0: 76319MB (156301488 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
ada0: Previously was known as ad0
uhub1: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered
uhub0: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered
Timecounter "TSC" frequency 1790871389 Hz quality 800
Root mount waiting for: usbus2
Root mount waiting for: usbus2
Root mount waiting for: usbus2
Root mount waiting for: usbus2
uhub2: 8 ports with 8 removable, self powered
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ada0p2 [rw]...
wlan0: Ethernet address: 00:14:a5:63:39:e5
bwn0: firmware version (rev 410 patch 2160 date 0x751a time 0x7c0a)
bwn0: device timeout
bwn0: device timeout
bwn0: frame too short (length=4)
bwn0: bwn_rxeof: dropped
```


----------



## mbzadegan (Apr 12, 2015)

How can communicate with the developer of net/bwn-firmware-kmod? Maybe he (or she) can resolve this BUG.


----------



## hukadan (Apr 12, 2015)

Sorry, I did not have the time to look into your problem and I will not have today. If you want to speak to experts (meaning not me) you can ask your question to the feebsd-wireless mailing list. You should provide in your e-mail the information you already gave us. At least `ifconfig`, `kldstat`, your /boot/loader.conf file, /etc/rc.conf file, `pciconf -lv`, dmesg (relevant parts) and may be your /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf file. Clearly separate the outputs of the different commands (not like in you previous post  ). I am sure they will identify your problem.
I am sorry I was not able to solve it.

-- Edit --

I just have one last question : do you see any network using `ifconfig wlan0 scan` ?


----------



## mbzadegan (Apr 12, 2015)

Thanks again dear hukadan!
Yes, your command scan and show the available Access-Points but it seems that don't able to connecting!


----------



## hukadan (Apr 12, 2015)

Then before going to the mailing list be sure to read carefully this chapter of the handbook. I am almost sure the answer is there.


----------



## mbzadegan (Apr 12, 2015)

Yes, Before I started this topic I read that chapter more than 10 times but it seems that it bias to Atheros Devices!


----------

